# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Üçüncü havalimanını bekleyen büyük tehlike

## anau

Üçüncü havalimanını bekleyen büyük tehlike

İLKER AKGÜNGÖR / VATAN HABER MERKEZİ |
Üçüncü havalimanını bekleyen büyük tehlike
Uzmanlar, İstanbulda yapılacak havalimanı ve köprü projelerinin inşa edileceği bölgelerin doğa ve insanlar üzerindeki olası tehlikeleri konusunda uyardı
Kuş-uçak çarpışır
Doğa Derneği ve İstanbul Kuş Gözlem Topluluğunun düzenlediği 16. Türkiye Kuş Konferansında 3. Havalimanı, 3. Köprü ve Kanal İstanbul projelerinin göç ederken İstanbulu kullanan kuşlar için yaratacağı tehlikeler konuşuldu. Uzmanlar, 3. Havalimanı yapılırsa yılda en az 780 kuş-uçak çarpışır dedi.
Küçük orman kartalı yok olur
Yırtıcı kuşlar üzerine araştırma yapan Dr. Umberto Gallo, küçük orman kartalının yüzde 90ının İstanbul üzerinden göç ettiğini, 3. Havalimanı projesinin gerçekleşmesinin bu türün neslinin tükenmesine yol açacağını kaydetti. Asırlardır aynı göç yolunu kullanan kuşların tehlikede olduğu belirtildi.
Nesli tehlikede olan 50 türe ev sahipliği yapan İstanbulu özellikle deniz üzerinden geçemeyen, süzülen büyük kuşlar kullanıyor.

----------

